# Craigslist Funny



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/wan/2035007510.html

*Need something stolen? Come see Lil' Ronnie! (Old River/dayton)*

Date: 2010-10-31, 11:21AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I specialze in ATV theft, Copper theft, and other felonies! I always have help ready, so no job is to big! Jackie, Cody, and Chris are just a phone call away! You dont to worry about the police, they obviously dont care enough about me, or I would have been in jail a long time ago!

Stop by anytime! CR 4010 off of county line road. Take left onto 4010, 2nd to last house on right!


Location: Old River/dayton
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

LOL!


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

WHAT


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=298827&highlight=search+party+river

i'll pm wbray and let him know.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I think that add ratted some one out


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

obviously made by someone who is tired of getting their property stolen, and not getting help from law enforcement. Hilarious post!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Now that's the way to get even. Too bad he didn't know the thief's cell number.


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

speckledred said:


> Now that's the way to get even. Too bad he didn't know the thief's cell number.


looks like he edited the post and added the dudes myspace lol


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

http://houston.craigslist.org/res/2035001248.html


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Come on now Tiny. You know the rules. You can't advertise your buisness until you pay your sponsor money HAHA good add.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/ronnieleroy


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

they stoled my friends 4 wheeler 2 months ago and then dropped it back off down the road from his house after he put the word out he was gona get"em...Right there in Old River! CR4010 same place..


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

I wonder if he's got incriminating photos of him and his accomplices on his myspace page.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

.25 bullet would do the trick.........


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

I did a little asking around, and looks like this Lil' Ronnie character is probobly the biggest theif in Old River. Maybe the craigslist ad will help flush him out


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

That little sorry SOB needs his knee caps broke he has stolen 2 of our 4-wheelers. Sorry excuse for human being and a waste of good air. If and when they do decide to do anything to him they just need to let all his victims get a hold of him.


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

Maptex said:


> I did a little asking around, and looks like this Lil' Ronnie character is probobly the biggest theif in Old River. Maybe the craigslist ad will help flush him out


Shane, Did they ever find your bike?


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't see any bikes in the yard. The directions are spot on though.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, 21 yrs old and causing this much ****. This guy looks trashy on his myspace too. What a loser. Hope someone beats the **** out of him. I bet he still lives with his parents. Wonder if they are as bad as him?


----------



## wbray (Feb 4, 2010)

As a matter of fact he does live with his crippled, prescription pill dealing Dad! His pops was obviously a great role model........D****Bag.....


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

It is now time to assemble the pitchfork and torch mob. I believe we have a responsibility to expose fools like this until they are forced to make an honest living or go away.:work:


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks like there's a red 4 wheeler in front of the gray trailer house , left of the circular drive house. It could be a riding lawnmower, but I don't think so.


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

he keeps all his stolen property at his uncles house about 15 miles from him. That where they found our property. His dad obviously need to drug around the block by his jewels for raising a POS son like that!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Anybody got any pictures of this guy? I'm from the area and would like to know who to watch out for.... 

I bet the Chambers County and Liberty County Sheriff Departments are arguing over who has to do it since its right on the line. Same thing happens on the Chambers/Harris line....


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

Liberty county is working the case. Sgt. Watson has been all over it but then once we got proof that it was our bike and it was at his uncles house they wont do nothing to him. Like they are scared of him or something. He stole a bike from us like 5 yrs and then he was a minor now hes legal and they still aren't doing anything to him. The next time he comes on my property they will be recovering his body not my property. I HATE A THEIF!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> Anybody got any pictures of this guy? I'm from the area and would like to know who to watch out for....
> 
> I bet the Chambers County and Liberty County Sheriff Departments are arguing over who has to do it since its right on the line. Same thing happens on the Chambers/Harris line....


Typical punk kid


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Somebody already got to him, he was obviously beaten silly with an ugly stick.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

OH little Ronnie......this thread made my day LMFAO! (as for the ones who have had property stolen thats not cool)


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Wow*

*Can't believe this guy has not been arrested.
*

*----------------------------------
*

*This posting has been flagged for removal*

*(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)*



Tiny said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/wan/2035007510.html
> 
> *Need something stolen? Come see Lil' Ronnie! (Old River/dayton)*
> 
> ...


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Still comes up on Maptex's link.


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

http://houston.craigslist.org/res/2035001248.html

found a differant one, has last names of other guys in post


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Typical punk kid


Pretty typical to say the least.... He just hasn't stolen from the right person yet....

This isnt the first time this has happened in the communities around here.... my truck got broken into when I was in high school along with about 20 other trucks.... everybody knew who was doing it, the guy even got ratted out by an accomplice, but the kid never got in trouble.

Happens alot in small towns. Hopefully in this case, its all about the big picture and not some brother-in-law stuff.


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Pretty typical to say the least.... He just hasn't stolen from the right person yet....
> 
> This isnt the first time this has happened in the communities around here.... my truck got broken into when I was in high school along with about 20 other trucks.... everybody knew who was doing it, the guy even got ratted out by an accomplice, but the kid never got in trouble.
> 
> Happens alot in small towns. Hopefully in this case, its all about the big picture and not some brother-in-law stuff.


I dont know, im starting to think that he stole from the "right" person lol


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

looks like you fellas may need to set a "baited trap" ,,then take Lil Skelator for a loooooooong ride,,,,,,,


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Maptex said:


> I dont know, im starting to think that he stole from the "right" person lol


Well stay on em... I had my credit card numbers stolen by a local business and got me for almost 10k.... I ended up doing most of the footwork for the PD and it STILL took 9 months to get an arrest, even with all the evidence I turned over to them. I can tell you right now that Chambers County didnt do a DANG thing to help.... So I switched over to Baytown PD


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Lets just hope that whoever made the posts on Craigslist is seeing the huge response of support here on 2cool


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Trash in the area!!!*

Trash like that is what gives this area a BAD name!! I might leave some bait out over my vacation days. Like ole Hank Jr. said, "Looks like your gonna need a few corks, cause your gonna have to plug up a few holes!"


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

thats good stuff there ...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope they put scum in the slammer but a godd ole ***** whooping is what that punk needs.The craiglist ad is pretty clever way of telling the world.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

he needs a bullet scumbag


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Friend of mine had some stuff stolen (different side of town), and pretty much had the guy dead-to-rights: the cops ended up saying "he's our informant so we don't want to arrest him".... so they just basically gave him a free pass to steal whatever the heck he wanted to just for ratting out his friends...


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Im curious as to if this Lil' Ronnie punk has heard about the craigslist ad yet. With over 3,500 views here on 2cool, and no telling how many on craigslist, im think Lil' Ronnie is going to have to change his little diaper when he finds out


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> Friend of mine had some stuff stolen (different side of town), and pretty much had the guy dead-to-rights: the cops ended up saying "he's our informant so we don't want to arrest him".... so they just basically gave him a free pass to steal whatever the heck he wanted to just for ratting out his friends...


 We have a couple of these crackheads here in the cleveland area,they get caught time after time again and the liberty SD keeps letting them go.I guess an informant has free rein on what ever he or she wants to steal.


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Well this is kind of odd...I recieved an email from someone, with the instructions to post the below message and photo. I checked out its authenticity, and everything the person said comes back to be spot on.

_"Surveillance photo taken the night of September 3rd. Photo cleary shows vehicle belonging to Ronnie Schoultz. Photo was taken at the time and location of a ATV theft commited by Ronnie, and one accomplice by the name of Chris Rashard. Video was taken into evidence by Chambers County. Photo was obtained through an anonymous source. How many white 4 door vehicles with the trim missing from the back passenger door have you seen in Old River? _

_Message from anonymous source: Ronnie, if you see this...Im getting close punk"_


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

da dada daaaaah
da dada daa daaaaaaaaahahh


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

now THAT is what Im talking about... now I can look for the car!!! 

When I was talking about my credit card fraud deal, I had a random email via 2cool private message from a handle that has never made a single post. He/she filled me in with all kinds of information on the culprits.... I never heard back from this person and to this day, I have no idea who it was.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

:cop::rybka::bounce:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Maptex said:


> Lets just hope that whoever made the posts on Craigslist is seeing the huge response of support here on 2cool


 He is. I replied to his ad with a link to this thread.
His response: "
Hey man that is awesome! I had no idea that a post on craigslist would go so far. Please tell the people of 2cool that i truly appreciate the support, and that I will be keeping an eye on the forums over there!

Thanks again"


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> He is. I replied to his ad with a link to this thread.
> His response: "
> Hey man that is awesome! I had no idea that a post on craigslist would go so far. Please tell the people of 2cool that i truly appreciate the support, and that I will be keeping an eye on the forums over there!
> 
> Thanks again"


That is amazing lol. Someone definately knows what they are doing


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

New message from anonymous source

_"Ronnie is also driving a red mustang. Plate # JCG 526_

_Please tell the people of 2cool to keep the post going until Ronnie and his pack of thugs of are in jail. Tell them they have my word that I will not rest until they are all behind bars"_


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

all of this has been forwarded to lib sheriff. hopefully they get his lil' arse.:hairout:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope they get this punk!!! Im sure he will steal or worse from the wrong person one day and it will be his last!!!


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Im sure the clock is ticking for him and his little partners in crime.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

http://houston.craigslist.org/wan/2051590599.html


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

U know, I been bumpin around this site for years ,,and this thread is the funniest da.mn thread i have ever seen.


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/wan/2051590599.html


LOL! It just keeps getting better. If I were those boys, id be begging for the police to come get me by now. Wander how many people will call that kids phone lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ronnie is online NOW!


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/wan/2051590599.html


That listing was removed, but heres another one that was posted under jobs..

http://houston.craigslist.org/res/2051586369.html


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone know if the punks have been arrested yet?


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

they are still on the streets.


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

They are bound to get caught or shot!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I have since replaced the trim on that car. So there.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

DMC said:


> I have since replaced the trim on that car. So there.


So you have "6 pack" abbs like Ronnie and a skin head? LMAO! I was wondering if this little bunch had new bracelets or a new dot tattoo on their foreheads.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Another email I received from the craigslist poster...
"Lil' Ronnie is now aware of the post on 2cool. Ive noticed that the replies on the post have slowed down as of late. If you would like to inform everyone that Ronnie will be seeing their replies now, maybe they would like to say a few words for him to see"


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> Another email I received from the craigslist poster...
> "Lil' Ronnie is now aware of the post on 2cool. Ive noticed that the replies on the post have slowed down as of late. If you would like to inform everyone that Ronnie will be seeing their replies now, maybe they would like to say a few words for him to see"


Awesome! Start stretching your legs Ronnie, you will be bending over alot soon. i hear prison is wonderful during the holidays


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

It just keeps getting better...

http://i-dineout.com/


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

i-dineout??? i love it. That poor kid aint never gona get any sleep.Everyone in Dayton will be on the look-out for the "low-down POS"


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

for some reason it is no longer listed on i-dineout. Wander why they removed it


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I guess they haven't posted anything on southeasttexas.com?

Yet....!?!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Who would have thunk this POS lives in a chitty trailer. Mindboggling...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, this thread really took off, Feels good to do a good deed every once in a while.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Yep ya did Tiny! Folks over in Dayton seem to be looking for little Ronnie now. Maybe someone will catch him before the county & state have to spend money on him.


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

great job Tiny!


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Recieved another anonymous email last night. Just like last time, they requested that i passed along a message to the "good people of 2cool". Wish this anonymous person would reveal themselves so that I could shake his hand lol

_*"The boy mentioned in the craigslist add "chris rashard" (correct spelling is Chris Richard) will not be gracing the people of Old River with his presence for awhile, since he is now sitting in Liberty County Jail and being transferred to Arkansas on outstanding felony warrants. *_
_*Hey Ronnie, you lost Derreck Ford in september, and now you have lost Chris Richard. Feeling the heat yet?"*_


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

At the very least, it has been a little more quiet in Old River lately


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

*Become a friend with a Theif..*

He is on Facebook.. If I were you would befriend all his friends and send them the link to this thread..

Here is his facebook page..http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001831385557

or his buddy http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001831385557#!/profile.php?id=100001442435484


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

Cowboytongue said:


> He is on Facebook.. If I were you would befriend all his friends and send them the link to this thread..
> 
> Here is his facebook page..http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001831385557
> 
> or his buddy http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001831385557#!/profile.php?id=100001442435484


Who are these kids? I have never even heard these names.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

"subscribe to thread"


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> "subscribe to thread"


What does that mean?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

hookedwife said:


> What does that mean?


just that i subscribed to the thread so when a reply comes in, i get an email...basically i'm just following the thread, curious to know if these punks get caught, i hate a thief, had my truck stolen the monday before christmas last year....


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

Oh i was just wondering. Yea I hope they get caught too. I think right now out of the three 2 of them are in jail. The ring leader is still loose though. He has stole 2 four wheelers from us 4 yrs apart. He pulled a knife on my husband when he was a minor 4 yrs ago and i don't think anything was done to him. Then he stole another in June/July from us and nothing has happened yet. He's going to end up stealing from the wrong person and actually get caught in the act and end up dead but hes good at what at does so he probably wont ever be caught. I hate a theif! Waste of good air in my eyes.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

hookedwife said:


> Oh i was just wondering. Yea I hope they get caught too. I think right now out of the three 2 of them are in jail. The ring leader is still loose though. He has stole 2 four wheelers from us 4 yrs apart. He pulled a knife on my husband when he was a minor 4 yrs ago and i don't think anything was done to him. Then he stole another in June/July from us and nothing has happened yet. He's going to end up stealing from the wrong person and actually get caught in the act and end up dead but hes good at what at does so he probably wont ever be caught. *I hate a theif! Waste of good air in my eyes*.


Well we can only hope someone has a special caliber "tatoo" for his forehead or chest.


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

hookedwife said:


> Who are these kids? I have never even heard these names.


The first one, Cody Morse is Ronnies partner. He lives on CR 4022. He helped Ronnie steal mine, one on CR 4004, and the one behing Dillions Liqour.

The second facebook i have no idea.


----------



## allend23 (Aug 26, 2009)

HonkyFin said:


> U know, I been bumpin around this site for years ,,and this thread is the funniest da.mn thread i have ever seen.


X2


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Keep the posts and comments coming folks. Ive have been told by many people in Old River and Liberty County that this thread is "famous" and being read by and passed along to more people then you could ever imagine.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad he doesn't live in Sweeny. He better be glad he doesn't as well. He'd be missing by now.


----------



## txhellraiser (Jun 22, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> Glad he doesn't live in Sweeny. He better be glad he doesn't as well. He'd be missing by now.


Haha. I'm down in this area also. I was thinking the same thing. I'll solve the problem for you. Give him my address, I have some toys he can come out here and steal :biggrin:


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Invite him to the beach party*

Shark bait:help:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Shoot ol' Ronnie an email to go swipe something from the county sheriff's residence. Sorta run your own sting with both parties.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Liberty sheriff?


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Well now.........any info on the perp


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Incase anyone here from Old River doesnt see the post i made, here is a link to it.

Its time to take Neighborhood Watch up a couple notches 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=313519


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

another email from the craigslist poster...."The Chris named in the craigslist ad will no longer be serving the good people of Old River with his felony services. He is currently in Liberty county awaiting his transfer to the state of Arkansas on Felony charges. The correct spelling of his name is "Chris Richard". I thought the people of 2cool might like to know that he will no longer be gracing us with his presence. Incase you would like to pass the message along.".... Splash one bandit!


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

Good news! Hope the boys in the Arkansas pokey treat him right.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Just curious... 

http://houston.craigslist.org/bar/2081605814.html


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

ShadMan said:


> Just curious...
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/bar/2081605814.html


At this time its not on my list, but i will definately check into it tommorow. Thanks for posting it, i try to check craigslist for atv's atleast once a week, but do to time restraints i dont always get around to it.

With that said...If anyone wants to volunteer checking for ads listing 4wheelers in the Liberty/Dayton/Old River area on a regular basis, please feel free to do so and email the listing at [email protected]

Leave your name and a contact number, and If any listings i recieve turn out to be stolen property, and have reward money offered, i will see to it that you are rewarded.


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

tuesday morning Liberty County was called to the home of "lil Ronnie", where a 4 wheeler was spotted in his driveway. The 4 wheeler came back as stolen in 2006. 

However, the DA refused to accept the charges, therefor no warrant was issued, and no one was taken to jail.

The 4wheeler however was taken by Liberty County.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Maptex said:


> tuesday morning Liberty County was called to the home of "lil Ronnie", where a 4 wheeler was spotted in his driveway. The 4 wheeler came back as stolen in 2006.
> 
> However, the DA refused to accept the charges, therefor no warrant was issued, and no one was taken to jail.
> 
> The 4wheeler however was taken by Liberty County.


go figure


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe somewhere in lil Ronnie's family tree there's someone in a position of authority?

jus sayin'


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

About an hour ago, two mini 4wheelers were reported on CR 4012


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Stolen, correct?


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

correct, thanks for catching that, my ADD must have kicked in lol


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Maptex said:


> About an hour ago, two mini 4wheelers were reported on CR 4012


approx 6 thirty pm thursday december 2nd. two mini 4wheelers were reported stolen on CR 4012


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

they find them?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds like a job for the "Old River Minutemen"..?








GO gett'em Johnny!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I got the man for the job in Old River..Jethro-Bo-dine









"I got this Paw! You Just sit back."


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

And keep in mind I'm not accusing or insinuating association but just adding another place to search. this site has a bookoo tab, its the second link. 

http://baytownyardsales.com/item.jsp?itemId=17564757&src=SEARCH

http://www.bookoo.com/


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Saturday night was alot of fun...Had an older model extended cab truck, dark in color, shooting a rifle out the window at stop signs and other random things all over old river. From about 8 pm until 10:15. 

Unfortunetly we never found them.


----------



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

They hittting Tarkington too someone got a bay boat and a few four wheelers. look for a white dodge dually driving the roads late at night. Had a black guy stop at my house last night wanting to talk about canser with family in tarkington dont let him in i didnt trust him told him to leave and you aint coming in my house.


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

tarboy55 said:


> They hittting Tarkington too someone got a bay boat and a few four wheelers. look for a white dodge dually driving the roads late at night. Had a black guy stop at my house last night wanting to talk about canser with family in tarkington dont let him in i didnt trust him told him to leave and you aint coming in my house.


What county do you live in?


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

Maptex said:


> Saturday night was alot of fun...Had an older model extended cab truck, dark in color, shooting a rifle out the window at stop signs and other random things all over old river. From about 8 pm until 10:15.
> 
> Unfortunetly we never found them.


A sherriff and Constable stopped by our house we were out by the fire. We saw the truck he was creeping down the street. The cops were in the neighborhood for a while. That sucks they didn't find him. He truck was beat to **** all down 1 side. Didn't think it would be that hard to find him.


----------



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

Maptex said:


> What county do you live in?


liberty


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

hookedwife said:


> A sherriff and Constable stopped by our house we were out by the fire. We saw the truck he was creeping down the street. The cops were in the neighborhood for a while. That sucks they didn't find him. He truck was beat to **** all down 1 side. Didn't think it would be that hard to find him.


I didnt think it would be hard either. But they actually appeared 20 yards from me and fired at the stop sign at finleys, and I still couldnt catch up to them. They dissapeared towards indian ridge like ghosts. Finally at 11 thirty i was to tired to stay out any longer


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

CR 4010 -- 2 4-wheelers and generators stolen out of garage at 9 in the morning on December 6th. Maroon pickup truck with lowboy trailer backed into drive and stole them


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

WildThings said:


> CR 4010 -- 2 4-wheelers and generators stolen out of garage at 9 in the morning on December 6th. Maroon pickup truck with lowboy trailer backed into drive and stole them


give me a call when you get a minute.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you'll need to give me a call at 1-800-die-punk and i will take care of these matters for you'll


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> you'll need to give me a call at 1-800-die-punk and i will take care of these matters for you'll


'

If it were that easy, then it would already be done


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

set out a 4-wheeler where it would be easy to steal.

I'm sure you can figure out the rest.


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

WildThings said:


> CR 4010 -- 2 4-wheelers and generators stolen out of garage at 9 in the morning on December 6th. Maroon pickup truck with lowboy trailer backed into drive and stole them


Talked to your buddy this evening on the phone. Such a shame that happened to him


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

he's had a rough year!!


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

One thing everybody should think about...Watch out for yourself, as well as your neighbors, and dont be afraid to call the police if you see something suspicious. To many people worry about just themselves, but eventually the time will come when they need help.

We have to learn to help eachother more.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Maptex said:


> One thing everybody should think about...Watch out for yourself, as well as your neighbors, and dont be afraid to call the police if you see something suspicious. To many people worry about just themselves, but eventually the time will come when they need help.
> 
> We have to learn to help eachother more.


I AGREE! You can "JOE HORN" 'em in Liberty County and probably get pass at the Grand Jury (like you should) and get a gift certificate for a free lunch to boot!:work:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

elpistolero45 said:


> I AGREE! You can "JOE HORN" 'em in Liberty County and probably get pass at the Grand Jury (like you should) and get a gift certificate for a free lunch to boot!:work:


IRR likes :brew2:JOE HORN!:brew2:


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Been awhile since anyone has posted in the thread...Maybe it should go back to page one, so anyone new to the website can see.

Also, Ronnie and Cody Morse remain free, just doesnt seem right does it?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Maptex said:


> Been awhile since anyone has posted in the thread...Maybe it should go back to page one, so anyone new to the website can see.
> 
> *Also, Ronnie and Cody Morse remain free, just doesnt seem right does it?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Well they still have this weekend coming to show thmselves and their true selves. I sure hope someone gives them a nice new "tattoo".


----------



## Maptex (Jan 20, 2009)

Was a 5 suspect burglary arrest yesterday morning in Kenefik...I know atleast one of the suspects is responsible for numerous home break ins...Was a great arrest made yesterday. Can read about it on http://i-dineout.com/

Maybe this weekend someone will catch Ronnie and Cody slipping up


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

cool


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool deal !!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe he knew these guys

http://www.click2houston.com/news/5...ring/-/1735978/7650582/-/10k5nhj/-/index.html


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

My first time seeing this thread. Did they catch these guys? I HATE a thief. I had all this stolen in the Needville area burglaries in 2010. If you come across any of it, let me know.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I were to open a .com company: www.scapegoat.com

hire my guys/gals to be your scapegoat and you can blame everything on them, but you must fire them after that.


----------



## -HIC- (May 12, 2006)

wolffman73 said:


> My first time seeing this thread. Did they catch these guys? I HATE a thief. I had all this stolen in the Needville area burglaries in 2010. If you come across any of it, let me know.


How did they get away with your gun safe?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang Wolfman, they hit the jackpot. Were you the one that lived by the State Park? And they got an expensive gun? Thought they caught the guys


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> My first time seeing this thread. Did they catch these guys? I HATE a thief. I had all this stolen in the Needville area burglaries in 2010. If you come across any of it, let me know.


You must be Tim's brother.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

They caught the guys. It was 4 of them. One girl and 3 young guys. I was the one that did the groundwork talking to people I know around here and tipped the detective off with info I received. They admitted to doing over 100 houses. The girl would knock on the door and the guys would wait in the car. No answer at the door and the deal went down. Worst part is that they all only got 4 years probation. ***? They couldn't tie them to my house but I know it was them.

I was not the one by the State Park.

Slab, yeah that's me.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They one by the park they got a very expensive old gun I believe. Sorry, Id be sick if all my guns got stolen. Or like 50k worth of guns. Cant believe all they got was probation, that bites


----------

